# I'm a Celebrity



## Catsmother (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone watching it? one of my favourite shows. starts this Sunday, not sure it will be the same with it not taking place in Australia.

Here us the line-up.









						I'm A Celebrity: Mo Farah, Shane Richie and Victoria Derbyshire sign up
					

Sir Mo Farah, Shane Richie, Victoria Derbyshire and Vernon Kay are heading to the new Welsh camp.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 9, 2020)

nope, I can't watch it


----------



## mist (Nov 9, 2020)

Is that show still on TV?

😳 I think I watched that about 15 years ago


----------



## mist (Nov 9, 2020)

Why is it called “I’m a celebrity” when you have Shane Ritchie and Vernon Kay on the roster? 🤔

C list celebrities at best 😜


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 9, 2020)

not watched it for years because of phobias


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 9, 2020)

Must admit I do turn away when all those crawlies appear.


----------



## marti (Nov 9, 2020)

never heard of it


----------



## pat (Nov 10, 2020)

I cant wait for it to start.


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 10, 2020)

marti said:


> never heard of it


Watch this will give you an idea on what it is about


----------



## mist (Nov 10, 2020)

Gargh! Spiders 😫


----------

